# ETL interview questions



## SpotIT9876 (Apr 19, 2020)

I understand they are basic STAR questions. Can anyone post what the actual questions are? Or if anyone remembers specific ones that are in the interview guide?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 19, 2020)

Spot version of star interviews.
STAR interviews:
The answer to your question(s) are pretty simple. During your interview be honest and yourself. They will ask you 4-5 situational questions (total of 3 rounds I believe) just to see what type of leader you are. Remember to paint them a picture because what they are looking for in each question that you answer is to be outlined in the following way:

Situation - how does your answer relate to the question
Example: tell me about a time you had to make a tough decison
You - During college ect..... <--- you are painting them a picture so tehy can visually see your answer.
Task - what did you have to accomplish/what what was the issue or problem
Action - how did you solve this issue/what steps were taken.
Result - what was the final outcome.

Overall be upbeat. During the interview don't EVER put yourself down. Even with the famous questions "what is one think your previous supervisor would change or say that you need to work on." Turn the question about to something like: "One thing my past supervisor would stay that I can improve is sometimes I tend want to help out too much. If I see someone struggling I always try and offer assistance." Remember to turn a weakness into a strength (sorry I just got off work so if a lot does not make sense please don't blame me lol).

Coolnite7


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 3, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot version of star interviews.
> STAR interviews:
> The answer to your question(s) are pretty simple. During your interview be honest and yourself. They will ask you 4-5 situational questions (total of 3 rounds I believe) just to see what type of leader you are. Remember to paint them a picture because what they are looking for in each question that you answer is to be outlined in the following way:
> 
> ...


So i read this at the start of my job search last year. And you know what it took a year. But i made my self dam good at interviews and this actually did help a quad truck load. 
Just wanted to say thanks


----------

